# Recreate this strings sound



## Kitosch (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi, I'm currently without my computer, so I'm keeping myself busy with some theorising.

How would you go about if you wanted to try and recreate the strings performance between 1:37 and 2:20 of the clip with a fully playable patch (not a pure FX patch)?



What kind of articulation? Needs Legato, for sure. But what else? Detune? Are there libraries that suit this kind of sound especially well? I'm curious, so I'd love to hear your suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Nov 11, 2021)

A small section of strings less than 8 players

Upfront, dry sound with close mic

For me it's layering with non vibrato sustain + heavy vibrato sustain/tremolo, also a portamento slide between notes transitions is needed.


----------

